
Twitter unlocks previously locked SDKMAN account then deletes all 3.5k followers - oweiler
https://twitter.com/marc0der/status/1263587967513227268
======
dxsh
This is a known caching issue (?) on Twitter. His followers will reappear
within a few hours.

------
monksy
I'm still following the account and never had to refollow. It's probably a
bug.

------
bzb3
Okay, this is funny.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/marc0der/status/12635891580579635...](https://mobile.twitter.com/marc0der/status/1263589158057963520)

------
marc0der
The followers are slowly starting to re-appear. This is most probably a matter
of a massively scaled system reaching it's eventual consistency.

